# GMG DB or Grilla SB



## mattsmith379 (Nov 15, 2018)

Help me choose. I have been saving for a new pellet smoker and was leaning heavily on a Grilla but now both Grilla and GMG have announced Black Friday deals. I can get a GmG Daniel Boone for $399 non-WiFi (I have a way to add WiFi after market for cheap plus tax and also get 10% off accessories, which I’ll probably buy the thermal blanket, second shelf and pellets so probably $500ish after I’m done. Older molder Grilla Silverbac is on sale for $599 plus free shipping and two bags of pellets. I really like that SB is double walled and you don’t hear a lot of negatives as far as customer service goes with grilla. What would you choose?


----------



## Quibbley (Nov 15, 2018)

I had to make a very similar decision about a year and a half ago. I chose the Silverbac because I was tired of smokers where the cooking temps fluctuated because wind and thin metal. I had an inexpensive vertical gas smoker and I had to use a piece of plywood to block the wind otherwise the temps fluctuated really bad. So when I was looking for a pellet smoker, I automatically excluded any brands that sold a blanket for their smoker. This is not to say that these brands didn’t make good smokers. It just they weren’t for me.

I have not been disappointed with my Silverbac. Mine is the original model. The double wall really makes a difference. I have smoked in temps as low as 17 degrees and in windy conditions. The smoker did not have problems holding steady temps and it was not a pellet hog. 

I have added some upgrades such as the stainless steel folding shelf and a couple of other things. I use a smoking pellet tube for more smoke flavor. 

I store the smoker on my carport and I use a cover on the smoker. There are not signs of rust and other than the seasoning on the interior of the smoker, it looks as good today as the day I received it.

I have been pleased with customer support. I sent emails with questions on three different occasions. In all three cases I received responses from Mark or Shane in less than 12 hours. It seems they respond to emails first thing in the mornings. 

For me, the Silverbac offers the combination of price, features, and quality that I wanted. 

They say half the fun is getting there. Good luck with your search.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Nov 15, 2018)

I think the Silverback is a a much better grill but I think the Daniel Boon is a better deal. Personally I don't think the GG is a very good deal. Forget about the pellets and just focus on the grill. It's only $150 less than the New version of the SB, the new version has SS inside, piece that goes across the top, drip pan, diffuser plate, the second rack mount is already welded in and it has a pellet dump system. It would cost you a lot more then $150 to bring the original Silverback up to the current standards. If it were me, unless you are really hooked on wifi, I would just spend the extra and get the new Silverback. Everything I have read about them and checked out on their very active Facebook group, makes me think they are the best grill, under $1000, available.


----------



## mattsmith379 (Nov 16, 2018)

Thanks guys. I’m going to wait and go grilla newer models. Plus my wife reminded of some expenses we have coming up besides Christmas and need to use my Christmas bonus that way.


----------



## ameskimo1 (Dec 12, 2018)

I was going through the same thing, ended up ordering the new Silverbac holiday bundle , it arrived yesterday, was assembled last night, and will be seasoning this weekend unless I get time before then. I have to say the quality and engineering are impressive and it's the first thing I've assembled in a long time where children didn't need to leave the room, . Even the packaging is top notch. Couldn't believe how heavy the cooking grate is. I'm happy I spent the extra dough and got this and I havnt even turned it on yet. And don't forget, the price includes delivery.


----------

